# Canon EOS R with Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 DI VC USD [EOS FIT]



## Rachel Webb (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi All - I want to buy a Canon EOS R mirrorless camera but my main lens is the Tamron 24-70mm. Tamron have published a blog saying that the same lens G2 version works but not the G1. I have read a couple of posts elsewhere that say people have found these work ok together, and I'm wondering if anyone on here has tried this combo? I really can't afford the camera and a new lens! Cheers.


----------

